# Speargun To Slingshot X-Bow ?



## JoshM

Hello everyone, I woke up this morning with a radical idea. I have my old speargun (75cm) which is open track












which I really don't use much, and I'm going to attempt to transform it into a sort of Crossbow similar to the ones Jörg made. Any ideas or input would be appreciated
 -Josh


----------



## StealthNinja

I'm also very interested in this idea

The Bullpup Sling X Bow by Jorg appeals to me the most






Does anyone know how to reach Jorg for construction instructions?

I look forward to how you convert a spear gun into a sling cross bow!


----------



## Longbow

I mis Jorg on this fourm.


----------



## StealthNinja

Here's his more simple design which may hold some clues


----------



## StealthNinja

Found some pictures on the net under Slingshot Pistol.

Unfortunately no info on where to buy or how to make.


----------



## StealthNinja




----------



## peash00ter

holy crap stealth ninja that thing is awesome, the trigger mechanism looks very strong and clean, that is one awesome slingxbow


----------



## Bert

Ive seen this pic. Our secretary at work is Chinese i'll ask her to translate


----------



## Bert

Longbow said:


> I mis Jorg on this fourm.


Me too! Joerg come back please


----------



## Formidonis Noctu

Joerg has his own forum now.


----------



## lightgeoduck

If you have one of these or something of that nature, you should seriously consider entering this comp

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10014-the-open-class-pocket-predator-contest/

LGD


----------



## Scrambler84

I have one of those underwater dart guns let me onw what you come up with .. if I get brainstorming I will do the same for you later
Scrambler 84


----------



## newconvert

lightgeoduck said:


> If you have one of these or something of that nature, you should seriously consider entering this comp
> 
> http://slingshotforu...edator-contest/
> 
> LGD


thats a you tube channel


----------



## Hrawk

newconvert said:


> thats a you tube channel


Not quite. It was a competition run by Bill Hays and organised here on the forum. Youtube was used for people to upload their videos as proof.


----------



## newconvert

ahhhhhh, so does Joerg have a forum?


----------



## Charles

newconvert said:


> ahhhhhh, so does Joerg have a forum?


Try this:

http://theslingshotforum.forumotion.com/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert

Charles, thanks


----------

